# Boston University - College of Communication (MS in Television)



## Chris W (Dec 19, 2017)

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School Boston University Producing Review. Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 11, 2018)

The Film School Boston University Producing has been updated.



> Updated Letters of Reference, Portfolio Requirements, and Internship Requirements.


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Mar 12, 2021)

The film school Boston University - MS in Television has been updated:

Added new Acceptance Data tab with current acceptance data calculated from our application database.


----------

